# Should I get a cerclage??? Docs don't even know.



## Mommatobe2013

Hi ladies,
I am new to this forum but I joined because I would like the advice of everyone on a very sensitive topic regarding vaginal cerclage. I lost a baby this past May and the docs are not sure if I lost her because of degenerating fibroids on my uterus causing me to go into labor or if it was due to an incompetent cervix. Doc are saying the two POSSIBLE scenarios as to why I suffered my loss is that either pain associated with the degenerating fibroids caused me to go into labor which caused my cervix to open (the labor naturally causing my cervix to open in preparation for birth) or my cervix was already incompetent and I gave birth early because the cervix shortened before time. Docs are saying they are not sure if the fibroids led to my cervix opening which would mean in theory if that was the case I don't have to worry about the cervix opening this pregnancy because I have since had the fibroids removed. However, they are saying that it is a possibility that the cervix shortened early in pregnancy because it was incompetent. My problem is I am not sure if I should get a cerclage (procedure to keep the cervix closed) or not. I have a cerclage scheduled for next week but I am unsure if I should just get it or opt to not and just monitor my cervix. I know that if I have an IC and wait to treat it with cerclage later in pregnancy there is less of a chance that my baby will make it. But what if I don't have and incompetent cervix and I will be fine??? Anyone ever been through anything similar? Even if not please leave your advice. Thank you ladies.

So Unsure and Scared about what to do, 

Mommatobe2013


----------



## girlinyork

I've not been through similar but if I was in that situation I would throw caution to the wind and get the cerclage. Good luck xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry about your baby. :hugs:

No experience with fibroids but I did get a preventative cerclage at 12.3 weeks as I do have IC. It's so hard not knowing and scary, but I would get it done if I were in your shoes. If you chose not to, do make sure you're checked often and don't hesitate to report anything you feel isn't right. Good luck to and hoping for a smooth as possible pregnancy for you. :flower:


----------



## lauren1991

Personally I would get it. 

Just to be on the safe side x


----------



## ncmommy

I agree with everyone else. I would get it!


----------



## amjon

I would get it just in case. I don't think it will hurt anything if you really don't need it.


----------



## Av2805

Hi Hun,

I agree with the other ladies,I'm currently ttc after losing my baby girl at 20 weeks and my consultant is not sure what caused me to labour but thinks it may be IC so wants to give me a cerclage at 14 weeks.

GL and a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

I just had a cerclage done. Like that too cause of my loss is not fully known but they scanned me every 2weks & noticed my cervix shortening so i had stitch placed almost 3 weeks ago. its a pretty straight forward procedure but you will worry until you have your baby in your arms... xxx


----------



## Mommatobe2013

Thanks for your much appreciated kind words and advice ladies. I will be getting it done in the morning.


----------



## MelanieEarly

Yes, have a cerclage! Don't be afraid. I was a worst case scenario and cerclages allowed me to be able to carry my boys to term. For one pregnancy, my cervix was so short and effaced that during the cerclage procedure the doctor had to pull it to make enough cervix to put in two Shirodkar stitches. The reason is was so weak was because we had gotten pregnant right after we lost our first son at 22 weeks. Cerclage placement was great, I worked after that, had no cervical issues, held tight and I carried to term. For my next son, I had a McDonald cerclage placed, no issues. I have so much info and experience, please email me [email protected] and here is the blog I have about cerclages, please come and read! https://angelheartsforever.blogspot.com/2013/02/cerclages-are-successful-dont-be-afraid.html


----------



## darrellb

I'm an OB and recently had a premature delivery at 28 weeks. The woman had a fibroid in the lower portion of her uterus, about 1 inch in diameter. Her clinical picture was that of premature labor. But I question whether or not she developed IC from weakness caused by the fibroid, then with an open cervix developed infection of the membranes and subsequent PTL. I too question if she should have her fibroid removed before another pregnancy or placement of a cerclage, or both. I'm curious what has happened with you. The last post from you was that you were going to have the cerclage. Have things gone well for you. Also, I'm sorry to hear about your first loss. May God Bless you and your family.


----------

